# I think my active able failed



## MChang (Aug 21, 2019)

I ran an active hdmi cable from the receiver to the TV @ 2 weeks ago. Better picture. I have a 20ft run. Last night the video feed was fine, but it dropped the audio. Nothing in the set up was changed. The audio sounds like it is cutting in and out making a popping sound and I can't make out any of the sound. Is this a bad cable with the video still working? Thanks., Brian


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

MChang said:


> Is this a bad cable with the video still working?


could be bad sitting of the cable, try to re-insert it on both ends
or bad solder of tiny wires inside of each HDMI connector...


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Need more information. Who is your service provider (DIRECTV, DISH, Cable)? What equipment from your service provider are you using? Are you using your Yamaha RX-A780 with your TV setup?


----------



## MChang (Aug 21, 2019)

I will reset both cables to see what happens. Cable is a high quality monoprice unit.


----------



## MChang (Aug 21, 2019)

I am streaming through a Roku device into the Yamaha RX-A780. Using a Samsung TV. Using the Yamaha for sound via ARC.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Check your internet connection. Check all your cables (Ethernet and HDMI).


----------



## MChang (Aug 21, 2019)

OK. I pulled and reset all the cable ends. No change. Then I switched cables from the Tivo hdmi 2 to the Roku hdmi3/ARC. No change. Switched them back and restarted Roku and the sound returned for streaming via Roku? Restarting the Roku must have fixed the problem. Tivo worked fine. Settings for the Yamaha were not changed. Sound is set on auto for the sound decoder. Sound is more surround sound than it was before for some reason. I only have a center and two bookshelf speakers set up, but it is different. Spoken language in a movie is more difficult to hear unless I turn it up. I am 63 and maybe hearing is starting to go.... Not sure what the problem was.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Check and make sure the software is up to date on all of your audio/video equipment.


----------



## MChang (Aug 21, 2019)

everything is on auto update and is current. thanks.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Good, glad your issue was resolved.


----------



## MChang (Aug 21, 2019)

thanks. for my own learning curve I would love to know what was wrong initially. Ghost in the machine. thanks to all.


----------



## MChang (Aug 21, 2019)

Now for the other shoe to drop. I use a harmony remote for these devices. My watch Roku activity is set up to have my yamaha control the volume. It is set this way in the harmony, but the tv is controlling the sound. I've reset the activity twice on the remote, but ...


----------

